
Google App Engine Standard Will Use Google Cloud Build After November 30, 2019 - QueensGambit
Got this email today:<p>Hello Google App Engine Customer,
We’re writing to remind you that after November 30, 2019, App Engine Standard will use Google Cloud Build during deployments to build your code into a container before running it on our platform.<p>Cloud Build requires all projects to be linked to a billing instrument (for example, a credit card), so please ensure your projects containing App Engine applications are linked to a billing account with a valid billing instrument. Applications without billing instruments will be unable to deploy after November 30, 2019.
======
QueensGambit
If you are one of those early users of GAE who deployed and forgot about your
app, you might want to check your account for valid billing instrument.

